# Where to buy black lava rock



## chrisjj (23 Mar 2011)

Anybody know where I can buy some of this?  I can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## greenjar (28 Mar 2011)

Hi

I did see black (more like grey though) Lava rock at Wildwoods this weekend if this helps you, not sure where you're based


----------



## chrisjj (19 May 2011)

Found - well, more like reddish/black, but happy with it.


----------



## Johno2090 (19 May 2011)

From?


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 May 2011)

do tell, its right hard to find!


----------



## chrisjj (19 May 2011)

http://www.aquacadabra.co.uk/Lava-Rock-20Kg.html

About 12 large boulders - smallest about the size of a bag of sugar, largest prob about size of 2 bags of sugar - exactly what I was looking for.   not cheap though   

Will smash a couple up to mske some smaller pieces to accompany the larger pieces.

Will prob have a lot left over, but could only buy in 20kg quants.


----------



## Johno2090 (19 May 2011)

That's actually not a bad deal it's usually about £3 a kg.


----------



## gmartins (20 May 2011)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> do tell, its right hard to find!



Well that really depends where you are from. For me, it is slate and other rocks that are difficult to find. Red and black lava rock as well as basalt and pumice is just nearlly everywhere around the place I live in (Azores).   

cheers,

GM


----------



## dfektor (10 Jun 2013)

lil more expensive but green machine sell it


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Jun 2013)

freshwatershrimp have some great pieces, big and small.


----------

